# Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!



## MurpH (31. Dezember 2008)

*Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Guten Tag, mein Problem liegt darin, dass mein Rechner in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfriert - Bild bleibt einfach hängen.. kein Bluescreen, kein Neustart. Dabei ist es unabhängig von der Zeit und von der Auslastung - manchmal beim Booten, manchmal nach 3 stunden, manchmal im Idle und manchmal unter Volllast.
Mit eine IDE Festplatte funktionierte das System bislang einwandfrei. Mit SATA Platten hingegen passiert das Beschriebene. Die Platten liefen in einem anderen System aber einwandfrei, die SMART-Werte sind alle im grünen Bereich und ungewöhnlich Geräusche treten auch nicht auf!

System:
AMD A64 X2 3800+ (Toledo 512 E6)
Asus A8R-MVP (rev. 1.02)
jeweils 512MB Corsair XMS & Kingston HyperX
Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX
Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2
2x Samsung SP0812C (80 GB SATA 150)
Tagan 360W

Ich habe schon folgendes getestet:
- Prozessor gewechselt
- Netzteil getauscht (be quiet 450W)
- Soundkarte ausgebaut
- RAM getestet - i.o.
- externen SATA Contoller eingebaut
- nur 1 SATA Platte verwendet
- verschiedene RAID-Modi durchgespielt
- SATA-Kabel getauscht
- neue SATA Controller Treiber verwendet
- Windows 100 000 mal neuinstalliert
.. alles leider ohne Erfolg!

weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass der RAID Controller sich den IRQ 19 mit der Soundkarte und dem PCI to USB Controller teilt. habe deswegen auch mal den ganzen onboard-shice (inkl. usb) deaktiviert. hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Kann es vllt daran liegen, dass das Board Probleme mit SATA 150 Platten hat, da es schon SATA 300 unterstützt?
Von ähnlichen Problemen habe ich leider nirgends etwas gelesen!
Ich weiß jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter und würde mir als nächstes mal eine neue SATA Platte zulegen :-/
Ich bitte um Hilfe.. für ein paar hilfreiche Postings wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, MurpH


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

1. lass das RAID nach, das bringt eh nur ärger.
2. Das IRQ Sharing ist wohl nicht das Problem.
3. Wie schauts mit der HDD aus, ist die noch heile??


----------



## MurpH (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. lass das RAID nach, das bringt eh nur ärger.
> 2. Das IRQ Sharing ist wohl nicht das Problem.
> 3. Wie schauts mit der HDD aus, ist die noch heile??





MurpH schrieb:


> Die Platten liefen in einem anderen System aber einwandfrei, die SMART-Werte sind alle im grünen Bereich und ungewöhnlich Geräusche treten auch nicht auf!


Hab die Platten 4 Jahre im Raid0 gehabt. Die liefen wie die Sau (vergleichbar mit ner Samsung F1) und immer extrem zuverlässig. und wie gesagt, einzeln hat es leider auch nicht funktioniert.
Danke, das mit der IRQ-Belegung ist immer so ein Unsicherheitsfaktor, den ich nicht wirklich einschätzen kann 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Funktionstüchtigkeit der Festplatten wirklich testen soll... habe schonn bei hdtune die fehler diagnose gemacht - die sektoren sind alle i.o.. Ich kann höchstens noch probieren die mal in einem anderen Rechner zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Das ist das Problem, die HDDs können einen Schaden haben und du weißt nicht was, die SMART Werte sind hier leider nicht wirklich zuverlässig.

Hast die HDDs mal einzeln genutzt und getestet??
Vielleicht gehts ja mit einer von beiden.

PS: ich hab mich auch letztens über Abstürze usw gewundert, rate mal was die Ursache war.
Richtig eine der beiden 10k HDDs macht die Grätsche...


----------



## MurpH (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

ich hab glaube nur eine von beiden getestet. die andere werde ich mal noch testen... vielleicht sind ja wie durch zauberhand auch beide im arsch  haben den gleichen produktionstag usw. :p

jo, dich geschichte klingt ähnlich  aber was sind 10k HDDs?^^

falls es nun doch an den sata platten liegen sollte. ich schwanke zwischen einer wd caviar blue 320 gb und einer samsung f1 320 gb. hast du da evtl erfahrungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Auf die SMART Werte kann man sich echt nicht verlassen, die sagen dir, dass die Platte super ist und am nächsten Tag ist sie im Eimer.
Ich würde Samsung F1 kaufen.


----------



## MurpH (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

ich teste mal noch ein bisschen rum und sag dann bescheid, wenn ich neuigkeiten habe  wird aber dann wahrscheinlich erst nächstes jahr^^
in diesem sinne wünsche ich einen guten rutsch und danke fürs erste


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*



MurpH schrieb:


> aber was sind 10k HDDs?^^


HDDs mit 10k Drehungen 


MurpH schrieb:


> falls es nun doch an den sata platten liegen sollte. ich schwanke zwischen einer wd caviar blue 320 gb und einer samsung f1 320 gb. hast du da evtl erfahrungen?


Nein, hab aber heut 'ne Caviar Black mit 640GB bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*



MurpH schrieb:


> falls es nun doch an den sata platten liegen sollte. ich schwanke zwischen einer wd caviar blue 320 gb und einer samsung f1 320 gb. hast du da evtl erfahrungen?


 
Ich habe die Samsung F1 mit 640GB. Ist also eine 320er mit zwei Platten statt einer und die Festplatten sind super (habe inzwischen 5 Stück davon).


----------



## MurpH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

guten tag! ich habe neuigkeiten, was das problem angeht!
erstens konnte ich es leider nicht mit einer neuen platte lösen.. es besteht weiterhin. allerdings gibt es einen neuen ansatz, da ich die grafikkarte (7800gtx) ausgebaut und eine 7600gs eingebaut habe.. und schwupps - es funktioniert! was jetzt aber verwirrend ist: die 7800gtx hat bis vor kurzem in dem rechner einwandfrei funktioniert und in dem rechner, wo ich sie jetzt eingebaut habe, funktioniert sie auch ohne zu murren^^ das soll mal einer verstehen?!?!?! hat jemand vielleicht eine idee?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Ja, wenn die Karte funktioniert, aber eine mit geringerer Leistungsaufnahme nicht, dann lässt das vermuten das das Netzteil nicht mehr die Leistung liefert die es sollte.

Auch das Board könnte sein.


----------



## MurpH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

hmm, also ein anderes nt hab ich schon probiert (be quiet 450w) da is das gleich passiert... also doch mainboard?! aber was könnte denn da passiert sein? das zerstört sich doch ni von alleine  dicke kondensatoren sind nicht zu sehen. man man man. so eine sch****


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Was für ein 450W BQT hast denn genommen?
Gibt da ja duzende! (P4, P5, E5, E6, P6, P7)

Ist der Stecker über dem blauen PCIe Slot belegt?


----------



## MurpH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

ich habe leider keine ahnung, was das für ein nt is, da es dem bro von meiner freundin gehört. der rechner lief aber mit genau diesem nt und komponenten 2jahre einwandfrei. meinst du den 4pin molex anschluss vom mobo oder den slot über der graka?


----------



## MurpH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

ich habe neben der graka nur noch ne soundkarte installed und die befindet sich im untersten pci steckplatz


----------



## MurpH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

achja... ich hatte dann auch nochn test gemacht und den pcie stromstecker aus der 7800gtx rausgezogen, weil ich auch dachte, dass es an der stromversorgung liegen könnte. habe dies auch nur probiert, weil ich weiß, dass es funktioniert, da die karte automatisch so weit runtertaktet, dass die versorgung ausreichend ist. sie dürfte unter diesen voraussetzungen nicht wirklich sehr viel mehr strom verbrauchen als die 7600gs, oder? jedenfalls hat auch das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MurpH (16. März 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Guten Abend,

ich weiß es ist schon geraume Zei her, aber ich habe das Problem zum Teil gelöst. Es lag höchstwahrscheinlich am guten alten 1T Bug -.- die ganze Anstrengung war also umsonst! Allerdings habe ich immernoch sporadische freezes beim Windowsstart bzw. wenn ich Programme öffne, die auf die Hardware zugreifen (z.B. RivaTuner, GPU-Z...), aber damit muss ich anscheinend leben.


----------



## satir (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Hi, bei mir war die neue XFX Geforce 6200 schuld für die Hänger.

Habe das ganze unter WXP SP3 laufen. Habe eine neue AGP Karten gebraucht und nach dem Einbau direkt den neusten NVidia Treiber installiert (Forceware 182.08).

Sobald ich dann eine Anwendung gestartet habe die 3D Engine ansprach hing der ganze Rechner. Bei iTunes (Coverflow) sofort feststellbar und beim surfen manchmal. Haben dann den Treiber runter geworfen und den Treiber installiert der mitgeliefert wurde. Ein altes Stück, aber momenten läuft alles stabil.

Gruß


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rechner hängt sich ständig auf/friert ein!*

Ja,das Problem kenne ich ,habe selber ne 6200 gehabt und die hat nur mit wenigen Treiber gefunzt. Meine empfehlung die forceware 94.xx. Wenn du nen neueren willst probier den RC vom 181. Der hat auch einwandfrei gefunzt


----------

